# Removing pocket door from a wall - Question on what should be done?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

First off let me say this is my first major home DIY even if it is just demolition I am doing. (I am leaving install to the pros).

We have an L shaped bathroom (toilet and shower in the short part sink in the long part near the corner, lastly entry door near the top of the long portion) there is a pocket door currently in the long part that blocks off the short part of the L from the long part.

We are remodeling and opening up the entire bathroom - putting the sink in the middle of the long portion of the L and adding a bunch of cabinetry the entire lengeth of the long part of the L then removing that wall that seperates the short part from the long part.

I am doing the demolition myself to save us a few dollars. The problem is our handyman thats helping with the install of everything is out on vacation until the day he actually is coming in to do the work in 1 and a half weeks.

I have already demolished the part of the wall that was on the lower wall of the L on the short portion, I removed the pocket door and I took out ALL drywall up to the corner where the short portion of the L meets the long portion of the L.

The problem is the section where the pocket door was in (the long part of the L but on the side of the long part athat connects to the top part of the short section). There is long lengthwise thin boards in this wall, the track for the door, and the header went all the way down to the end of the wall (part i have not demolished).

My question is this.

Should I demolish this portion of the wall as well to take out the header/hardware/ and add in 2x4's and then have them redrywall everything?

OR

Should I leave this junk in the wall, cut down the line where the short portion of the L meets the long portion of the L, and then have them put in a single 2x4 to the old header, and then patch the entire thing?

Which one is 1) more acceptable, 2) more exconomic, 3) less time consuming?

Here is what I am talking about in a picture form.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

There should be no structual reason to remove the pocket door frame however... For ease of drywall patching and attaching any new cabinetry I would remove it. In the end it might cost a small amount more for materials but the quality of the job will be better and it might actually save time...

Having done much remodeling over the years I have learned that mateing new work to old can be painstaking...

The true budget remodeler would only remove what was necessary


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi I agree with buck52..always "less time consuming" to remove the old and redrywall everything.[patching always takes more time]
We call them stud walls in the uk and any removing of part of the wall undermineds it's strength and you will get a better looking finish by removing the rest of the wall.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea get a real wall put back. Your have a better wall and 2x4 to nail to for cabinets etc.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the response guys,

No cabinets are going on this wall but I did decide to rip it down anway. Heck it owuld have bugged me knowing it was all left in there. All I did was rip off the drywall back to the 2x4 that the pocket door frame was attached to in order to pull out all the old door frame stuff.

Now a few 2x4's and pressure treated lumber on the cement and we whould be good to go to drywall it all up and mke it perty for the misses


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. Your be glad your taking out the door frame and putting back a real wall. If you ever need to attach anything to that wall you know your have a 1.5 stud every 16" from the ceiling to the floor to use. 
As you can see from the pocket door frame if you ever wanted to hang something there on the wall all you got is the wall board. With studs you can attach things so much better.


----------

